# مواد معالجة الرخام (رزين - ايبوكسي - ماستيك)



## yane_n (25 يناير 2010)

شكر كبير لهذا الموقع الفريد من نوعة والمفيد جدا 
أنا أملك خط لمعالجة الرخام أي معمل صغير وأنا أستهلك مواد كثيرة لمعالجة الرخام مثل (رزين - ايبوكسي - ماستيك) ولا أملك المعلومات عن تطبيق هذه المواد أو كيفية صنعها 
وأنا بحاجة إلى مرشد كي يأخذني إلى الطريقة الفعالة لهذا لصنع هذه المواد
ومع الشكر لكل المشرفين والمهندسين والزوار وكل من قرأ موضوعي ولكل من ساعدني


----------



## omar abdelsadek (26 يناير 2010)

لا حول و لا قوة بالله
:85::85::85::85::85:

:7::7::7:


----------



## yane_n (23 فبراير 2010)

يا جماعة يرجى المساعدة او اي معلومة بسيطة لا تبخلو بها


----------



## yane_n (28 مارس 2010)

معقول ما حدا معلومات عن هذا الموضوع ..............!!!!!


----------



## chemicaleng (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
ليس واضح ما المطلوب تحديدا فمواد معالجة الرخام هى المواد التى تقوم بملىء فراغاتة بها وعمليات اللصق واللحام والمواد تلك موجودة بالاسواق من انتاج سعودى وكميات الهاردنر يحددها لك مصنع المادة الاساسى. 
فما المطلوب تحديدا 
واللة الموفق


----------

